# comb honey



## BeeHoosier (Feb 21, 2016)

When harvesting comb honey from foundationless frames is there any need to do anything before eating them or packaging them? Any need to freeze them? Anything needed if you are storing them for a few weeks? Thanks!


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

freezing will kill any moth or SHB eggs possible in the comb - 48 hours should do the trick


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I wouldn't freeze it. Just cut, put on a rack to drain of the excess honey and package.


----------



## BeeHoosier (Feb 21, 2016)

sakhoney: so after freezing it for 48 hours or so, then I can thaw it out and package it or eat it and be good to go? Is freezing also a good idea if doing a crush and strain?

burns375: why would you recommend against freezing it?

Thanks for the opinions, I like hearing the different pros and cons.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

if your going to crush and strain - then just do it - if you package it before freezing it and a moth or SHB eggs are present and hatch - well then what ya got? After 48 hours - yes it will be good to go


----------



## davpress (Mar 8, 2005)

I sell comb honey, I always freeze the comb before packaging it for market, do what sakhoney said, and you will sleep better


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

It is perfectly fine to eat straight from the hive. But, if you are going to store it for even a short time it needs to be frozen for about 48 hours to kill any wax moth eggs in it. Put it in a plastic bag and seal it, and put it in the freezer. When you take it out, let it thaw completely and come up to room temperature before taking it out of the plastic bag. This prevents condensation from getting on the comb.
DWW


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I never freeze to do crush and strain. I just crush it. I always freeze comb honey. Nothing more disgusting to a customer than seeing a little wax moth larvae crawling in the comb...


----------



## BeeHoosier (Feb 21, 2016)

Well that answers that. Good advice and Thanks for the info. (I would hate to have to explain why there is some "extra protein" crawling around on that comb honey...)


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I freeze after cut drained and in the storage box.


----------



## BeeHoosier (Feb 21, 2016)

We have a chest freezer that doesn't get nearly enough use, so I will probably just put the entire frame(s) in there for 48 hours and then cut it and drain/package.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

It will drain faster cut first then freeze


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I cut my comb honey. Package it in them square clear boxes. Then I put the boxes into a plastic ziplock bag and freeze them for a couple days minimum. Take them out and thaw them inside the ziplocks so no moisture can get in. The Ross Rounds will get the same treatment if the dang bees ever finish filling them.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I freeze them in storage containers, always add honey to make each package 1 lb in weight. I don't drain them.


----------

